# My dog screams when my dad walks away from him



## idaida1234 (Mar 28, 2021)

I have an issue with my German shepherd that I don’t know how to fix..

whenever my dad visits us and he walks away from him he will sprint to get to where he is. He will literally not leave him out of sight. Whenever we are out on walks my dog is eager to walk where my dad walks and god forbid my dad walks ahead of us - then he will bark and pull on the leash like a crazy dog.

If I don’t let him run up to my dad he will scream until his wish is granted. He doesn’t do this with anyone else, and my dad doesn’t visit us that often so it’s not something that can be trained often either.
I have tried giving him a treat whenever my dad walks away, but he is not even remotely interested in a treat in that situation.
Please help us!!


----------



## Jen84 (Oct 19, 2020)

...


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

ummm... he likes Dad better?


----------



## oink (Jan 31, 2021)

Does your dad reinforce this behaviour by hyping him up once the dog gets to him? Maybe crate doggo when dad is coming over and ask dad to ignore him until he's settled. And then train with dad as a distraction?


----------



## Mike_E38654 (Oct 15, 2020)

How old is the dog? It may be that the dog is picking up on your feelings that your dad is alpha and is trying to fit himself in to a new pack dynamic.


----------



## idaida1234 (Mar 28, 2021)

Buckelke said:


> ummm... he likes Dad better?


Well he likes my dad, but not more than


oink said:


> Does your dad reinforce this behaviour by hyping him up once the dog gets to him? Maybe crate doggo when dad is coming over and ask dad to ignore him until he's settled. And then train with dad as a distraction?


Hmm, he gets extremely excited whenever guests are coming over and that includes my dad. So yeah he is probably over hyped but we try not let guests hype him up more. But good idea, how would you then train him?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

So he will scream until you give in and let him have what he wants.
The opposite needs to happen. No rewards for this behavior.


----------



## idaida1234 (Mar 28, 2021)

Mike_E38654 said:


> How old is the dog? It may be that the dog is picking up on your feelings that your dad is alpha and is trying to fit himself in to a new pack dynamic.


He is 8 months old. Yes, I thought about that myself too.. even though I’m the one “controlling” him and telling him what to do, but I’m sure he can pick it up somehow.


----------



## spottywhite (Mar 29, 2021)

For sure he would always run towards or be on your dad's side so I think the only solution is to find a good distraction. How about his favorite toy or maybe let your dad throw a ball and while your dog is running you dad should fastly run to his car.


----------

